# anybody can draw me tattoo stencil of betta?



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

im thinking to get another tattoo...
and wants represent something that i really enjoy...
so anybody can draw me betta stencils about 6 by 6 inch.

thank you so much!


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Steal my avatar. I wish I could say that I drew it, but I really just googled "betta fish art." It'd be a sweet tat though!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

^^always thought your avatar would be awesome for a tattoo for someone


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah kaythenewbie's avatar is really cool for a tattoo, I agree with ThePearlFish take kay's avatar.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ooh,I just google betta tattoos, and there are a lot of really nice ones! Maybe you could browse around until you find one you like  

Where are you getting your tattoo, if you don't mind me asking?

Edit: I just found this tattoo design, and I really like it! 
http://luvmegabyte.deviantart.com/art/betta-pisces-yin-yang-16257126


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I love that picture TaylorW! It'd be a really cool tattoo!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Disco, if I ever got a betta tattoo, that's what I'd get!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

That's what I would want if I wanted a betta tattoo as well. =]


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

mmmm
ima put the tatoo on my back left upper shoulder,
or somewhere near my ankle


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ooh, both of those would be good places for a tattoo!  Please post pics when you get it done, I'd like to see it!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

yes, please post a picture! 
I would get it on my ankle =]


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

dont copy someones art or tattoo.. make it your own.. you could take that drawing to an artist and tell them certain stuff you want different, anything to make it better and ALL yours.. im really into tattoos and have many myself and i always try to push people away from getting something they've seen already done.. but all in all, it would be a nice tattoo and to each their own


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

kaythenewbie said:


> Steal my avatar. I wish I could say that I drew it, but I really just googled "betta fish art." It'd be a sweet tat though!


I follow that artist on deviantART. She does all kinds of commissioned tribal art tattoos. I saw it the other day when I was searching dA for some ideas that's how I recognized it.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> I follow that artist on deviantART. She does all kinds of commissioned tribal art tattoos. I saw it the other day when I was searching dA for some ideas that's how I recognized it.


What's her name? I'd like to see more of her art.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

kaythenewbie said:


> What's her name? I'd like to see more of her art.


 *WildSpiritWolf, she's really good. Charges $80 for tribal tattoos like that one.
*


----------

